# Mysterious (probably forged) email from Frederick



## tack (Jan 24, 2018)

I just now received a weird email from Frederick Russ <[email protected]> with the subject "Fw(2): Frederick Russ" to my PayPal-specific email address whose sole contents is:


```
http://bit.ly/<redacted>



regards,
Frederick Russ
```

I've redacted the bitly address here and don't particularly care to click on it. I have to assume this is forged, and if it is, it must be that VI-C's donor email address list has been leaked?


----------



## NoamL (Jan 24, 2018)

I didn't get one.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jan 24, 2018)

Got the same one, but my spam filter caught it.

Edit: for me the sender is different: [email protected]


----------



## brett (Jan 24, 2018)

tack said:


> I just now received a weird email from Frederick Russ <[email protected]> with the subject "Fw(2): Frederick Russ" to my PayPal-specific email address whose sole contents is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Same here

Deleted without clicking


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi guys, can someone send me a copy of the email including the headers?
[email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 24, 2018)

tack said:


> I just now received a weird email from Frederick Russ <[email protected]> with the subject "Fw(2): Frederick Russ" to my PayPal-specific email address whose sole contents is:
> 
> ```
> http://bit.ly/<redacted>
> ...



Can you confirm - this was sent to your PAYPAL email, not your VI-C MEMBER account?


----------



## tack (Jan 24, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> Can you confirm - this was sent to your PAYPAL email, not your VI-C MEMBER account?


Confirmed. Also emailed you the original with headers (as an attachment). Thanks!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 25, 2018)

i got it too.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 8, 2018)

The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## GdT (Feb 9, 2018)

Me too


----------



## joed (Feb 9, 2018)

Me too.


----------



## Rob (Feb 9, 2018)

me too

edit: mine said "look here" and there was a link


----------



## GdT (Feb 9, 2018)

Checkout this phishing malware:
"
*This phishing trick steals your email and then fools your friends into downloading malware"
http://www.zdnet.com/article/this-phishing-trick-steals-your-email-and-then-fools-your-friends-into-downloading-malware/?loc=newsletter_small_thumb&ftag=TRE9b79da2&bhid=118915916*

This is link to ZNET.


----------



## GdT (Mar 13, 2018)

Just got another spam email today


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 13, 2018)

Guys, thank you, but you know this cannot possibly come from Frederick. However, send me a copy with the header at [email protected].

Cheers,

André


----------



## GdT (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry I deleted it (of course).
I could appreciate that it is probably spammer spoofing FR address.


----------



## Guffy (Mar 13, 2018)

Yeah, i've had several, but deleted them.
Found a new one in spam:


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 15, 2018)

Fugdup said:


> Yeah, i've had several, but deleted them.
> Found a new one in spam:



As you can see, some spam outfit is using his name (kooky email address though), and it has nothing to do with him. Just keep deleting them, and whisper a blessing in his direction...


----------

